# Strato Server und mod_rewrite Problem



## bearb (31. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab seit 2 Monaten einen Strato Server und bin voll zufrieden damit. Nun möchte ich die langen URLs meiner Community auf kurze umwandeln. Auf dem Server ist Apache2 installiert und mod_rewrite auch aktiviert. dieser code steht im grundverzeichniss der webseite in der .htaccess:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule test.html test.php
```

Aber leider bekomme ich *überall*  eine Error 403 Fehlernachricht. Woran liegt das ?
Bitte helft mir !
Danke im vorraus,
bearb


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2004)

Also wenn ich mich jetzt so auf die schnelle und ausm Kopf richtig errinere sollte das so gehen:

```
RewriteEngine On 
RewriteBase / 
RewriteRule ^test(.html?) test.php
```

Ist aber ungetestet, sry wenns nicht geht, ich schau morgen nochmal sonst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

Probiers mal mit nem Slash vor "index.php"

BTW:was meinst du mit "überall"....


----------



## bearb (1. September 2004)

nee, sry, aber keines von beiden geht 
mit überall meine ich dass sich keine datei anzeigen lässt.

ich brauch hilfe     

bearb


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

Dann ist es dir von Server-Seite aus nicht gestattet, zu rewriten....da du es doch versucht, resultiert das in einem Server-Error, und es geht garnix mehr.

Wende dich an Strato...die müssten die Benutzung von mod_rewrite in der Serverkonfiguration zulassen, damit das geht.


----------



## bearb (2. September 2004)

es ist zugelassen, also als mod bei apache eingetragen und mit phpinfo() wird auch angezeigt das der Mod aktiv ist. Wie soll ich das zulassen ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2004)

Du kannst das nicht zulassen.
Dazu muss in der Serverkonfiguration   "Options FollowSymLinks''  für das Verzeichnis aktiviert sein und deren Überschreiben zugelassen sein....dies kann nur der Admin ändern.


----------



## bearb (2. September 2004)

auf dem server bin ich admin !
wie kann ich das bitte einstellen ?
danke für die antwort im voraus !
mfg,
bearb

edit: einfach in der httpd.conf _Options FollowSymLinks On_ einfügen ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2004)

Gehe in der httpd.conf zum Dierectory-Abschnitt für dein Web-Verzeichnis.
Das sollte etwa so aussehen:

```
<Directory "c:/pfad/zu/Apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride All

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```


----------



## bearb (2. September 2004)

und wenn ich meinen server mit confixx configuriere soll ich das dann als httpd-Zusatzeintrag einfügen ? oder wo ?
danke,
bearb


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2004)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das mit confixx geht...ich denke, du bist der Admin, dann solltest du doch an die httpd.conf herankommen.

Dieser Directory-Abschnitt steht so sicher schon in der .conf drinnen, du müsstest halt das, was da drinnen steht, ändern.


----------



## bearb (2. September 2004)

klar komm ich an die httpd.conf ran aber wenn ich das darin ändere bringt das nichts weil diese einstellungen von confixx überschrieben werden. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Server doch mal neu ohne Confixx von Hand einrichten.
danke für die schnellen antworten. 
mfg,
bearb


----------

